# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding en kruiden tegen fibromyalgie

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding en kruiden tegen fibromyalgie*

Steeds meer landgenoten kampen met fibromyalgie, een ziekte van het bewegingsapparaat dat vooral de spieren en de pezen aantast. Deze aandoening wordt hoofdzakelijk gekenmerkt door chronische pijnen en spierstijfheid over het hele lichaam maar vooral in het nek- en schoudergebied, de lage rug, de bekkengordel en in de ledematen. Fibromyalgie wordt nog teveel onderschat, een afdoend middel werd nog steeds niet gevonden. Een aangepaste voeding en kruiden, gecombineerd met voldoende lichaamsbeweging kunnen de pijnlijke symptomen van deze ziekte nochtans gevoelig verzachten. 

Wat de echte oorzaak is van fibromyalgie is evenmin bekend. Onderzoekers van de Norwegian University and Science Technologie ontdekten recent dat het risico op fibromyalgie bij diegenen die met ernstige slaapproblemen kampen, sterkt toeneemt. Fibromyalgie als gevolg van slaapapneu en slaapproblemen werden vooral vastgesteld bij vrouwen ouder dan 45 jaar.

*Reumatsiche aandoening*
Fybromyalgie wordt beschouwd als een van de vele reumatische aandoeningen en manifesteert zich hoofdzakelijk in je weke delen als spieren, pezen en in je bindweefsels. De Wereld Gezondheidsorganisatie definieerde deze aandoening als niet gespecifieerde reuma. Chronische pijnen zijn het belangrijkste gevolg en kunnen overal in je lichaam toeslaan. Spierstijfheid in nek, schouder en vooral (lage) rug maar ook in je bekkengordel en in alle ledematen zijn de andere symptomen.

*Tender points* 
Patiënten met fibromyalgie worden getroffen door een hoge drukpuntgevoeligheid op een aantal welbepaalde punten, de tender points die toegeschreven worden aan plaatselijke en verhoogde spanningsvelden in spieren en pezen. Naast de reeds vernoemde chronische pijnen en tender points hebben fibromyalgiepatiënten met tal van belangrijke nevenverschijnselen te kampen:

•Chronische vermoeidheid en futloosheid.
•Chronische hoofdpijn.
•Ernstige slaapstoornissen en spierstijfheid, vooral ‘s morgens na het ontwaken.
•Verstoorde darmtransit.
•Angst en chronische stress.
•Hypergevoeligheid voor temperatuurschommelingen.

Een niet te onderschatten probleem is ongetwijfeld de vaststelling dat de ziekte in vele gevallen zelfs niet na röntgen- en/of bloedonderzoek is vast te stellen.

*Hersenafwijking* 
Dé oorzaak van fibromyalgie werd nog steeds niet gevonden. Wetenschappers denken aan een ernstige ontregeling van het immuumsysteem, een verandering van de.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Mehlika

Zelf heb ik fybro en deze klachten voor zeker 75% kunnen verminderen met een eenvoudige kruidentinctuur.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Mehlika. Ik hoop dat je hier op het forum je vlug thuis voelt!

----------


## Mehlika

Als dit een plek is waar men kennis deelt over het gebruik van natuurproducten, dan zal dat vast lukken  :Smile:  Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Je mag fibro niet gelijk stellen aan reuma he, want veel mensen denken dat dit dezelfde ziekte is, je reumafactor in je bloed wijkt niet af bij fibromyalgie. 

En als er afwijkingen terug te vinden zijn in de hersenen, dit vind je bij reumapatiënten niet dan is er een andere oorzaak, zoals je zegt een slecht werkend auto immuumsysteem zoals ook problemen met de schildklier en hypofyse. 

Bij mij is de fibro begonnen met een whiplash en rugpijn, daarna fibro, gevolgd door CVS. Hiervoor heb ik bijna 2 jaar aan voedingsbaxters gelegen ook omdat mijn maag niet meer werkte en ik hierdoor ook geen voedingsstoffen kon opnemen die mijn lichaam nodig had. Ook gammaglobulines, antibiotica, anti-virale middelen, vit B12 toegediend dmv baxters en magnesiumbaxters hebben bijgedragen tot mijn herstel. En fibro en CVS zijn 2 totaal verschillende zaken die dikwijls met elkaar genoemd worden maar totaal niets met elkaar te maken hebben, je hebt pijn van fibro, van CVS ben je hevig vermoeid, de 2 kunnen samen gaan maar moeten niet samen gaan, je kan ook andere immuumziektes hebben zonder je het weet, oa lupus, ziekte van addisson ed en daarvoor moet je bij een endocrinoloog zijn dus.

----------


## stimpy

Ook ik heb Fibromyalgie.
Bedankt voor de tips
Zou dit nu echt niet te genezen zijn?
Waar kan men die kruidentinctuur vinden?

----------


## christel1

stimpy, 

Bij mij is de fibro weggegaan door wat ik hierboven beschreven heb, oa de TPN baxters die mijn vitamine en andere tekorten hebben weggewerkt, een intensieve kuur antibiotica, antivirale middelen, vit B12 en magnesium en gammaglobulines mijn immuumsysteem terug te laten werken want ik had echt niks meer van antistoffen tegen ziektes en fibro is ook een ziekte te laten weggaan. Alles hing dus een beetje aan elkaar bij mij. Ik ben toen ook heel intensief behandeld geweest door een fysio/kiné en alle beetjes helpen maar moest ik jou zijn, probeer toch eens een afspraak te versieren bij een endocrinoloog, die zijn gespecialiseerd in auto immuumziektes en doen andere bloedonderzoeken dan een gewone huisarts. 
En misschien kunnen de anderen zeggen waar je die kruidentinctuur kan halen en welke kruidentinctuur, dat is het belangrijkste.

----------


## Mehlika

Zoals je al kunt lezen is de ene fybro de andere niet en zijn er meerdere wegen die naar Rome leiden.
Ik heb mezelf behandeld in het kader van mijn studie, fytotherapie maar zal nooit iemand adviseren om maar gewoon een tinctuurtje te halen. Daarvoor is de materie te complex. Ik kan dus ook alleen maar aanbevelen: Neem bovenstaande adviezen ter harte,zorg voor een gezonde levensstijl en mocht je interesse hebben in kruidenadviezen, bezoek dan eens een fytotherapeut(e). ;-)

----------


## stimpy

Bedankt voor de reacties.
Ik heb al jaren problemen met pijnen, en dokters zeggen dat je er moet mede leven.
De voorbije jaren 2 fietsongevallen gehad ,waarvan Whiplash, pijn in polsen en arm.
Na onderzoek ik ziekenhuis zegde ze dat ik fibro had en kine ,magnesium in hoge dosis, 
licht anti depressief, en voor stress begeleiding van psycholoog.
Ik ga al vele jaren naar kinesist, fasciatherapie en sinds dit jaar voor tenniselleboog en relaxtatie.
Neem vit b12 ,vit D3 wegens te kort,multivitaminen, magnesium 450 mg en af en toe nadh voor meer energie.
Begin dit jaar ijzer pillen wegens te kort ,vorig jaar vegetarisch gegeten.
Naprozene forte af en toe, Itraconazole tegen schimmel en pantomed ervoor, omdat ik niet goed tegen die pillen kan, en ze helpen niet.
Slapen doe ik al vele jaren slecht.
Kan men zo maar een afspraak maken bij een Endocrinoloog of heb je een verwijs briefje 
nodig van huisarts?
En komt de ziekenkas ertussen?

----------


## christel1

Stimpy, woon je in B of in NL ? In B kan je zo een afspraak maken met de endocrinoloog en ik ken er een hele goeie die je echt o serieux neemt maar ik mag hier geen reclame maken via dit forum voor een bepaalde dokter dus als je de naam en tf nur nodig hebt kan het altijd via PB. En de ziekenkas komt er tussen hoor, gelijk zoals bij een andere specialist maar deze is wel gespecialiseerd in auto immuumziektes met bij mij een super resultaat, geen CVS en geen fibro meer dus. En aan de taal die je schrijft en ziekenkas gebruikt ipv zorgkas denk ik dat je belgisch bent...

----------


## stimpy

Inderdaad ben ik van Belgische afkomst.
Graag had ik de naam en telefoonnummer van dokter ontvangen :Smile: 
Via PB?

----------


## christel1

PB opgestuurd....

----------

